# Need Names For My 3 Male Degu



## lucygoode (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, i previously adopted 3 male degu brothers from a pet charity and i still have not named them so any ideas for 3 male degu's would be appreciated. Here is so information on each degu to help any ideas the first one is a grey degu very lazy but very friendly constantly tries to jump out the cage. The second one is sadly blind in one eye but he is very calm and doesnt stop running on his wheel. Finally the last but not least is an exercise freak never comes off the wheel very friendly and loves some to tickle his belly. There you go any ideas would be very helpful 

Thanks Lucy


----------



## fuzzymum1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think old fashioned human names suit Degus. I had agatha, Dorothy, nancy and billie but agatha turned out to be. Boy so is now called Norman. If I was naming a group of three boys I would probably call them Norman, Arthur and Henry or similar.


----------



## lucygoode (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohh I love those names , suits their appearance thankyou , and I've got 2 brown degu 1 grey and one of the brown ones is blind in one eye we only found out when we payed but he's lovely, have you got any advice on vegetables to feed them because some websites say feed them this but them some say don't so any ideas ?

Thanks Lucy


----------



## fuzzymum1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The best veggies are things like the leaves from cauliflower, kale, broccoli - the lower sugar ones, especially as you have one with eye issues already. Many goos don't like fresh veggies and as long as they get a good variety of dried foods they'll be just fine.


----------

